

Ask HN: Please review our Startup idea - gdhillon

Hi Guys,<p>Could you please help review our startup idea. We have developed a context aware to-do/task list application. We make recommendations on how to complete each of user's tasks.<p>If users decide to do the recommendations then we help them complete that through our application. Any feedback is welcome.<p>Url to landing page: http://diglig.com<p>Teaser Video: http://youtube.com/watch_popup?v=QquawVqesWs<p>Also, please signup for beta invites as we'll be launching early 2012.
======
louhong
I agree that the to-do market is crowded but you're offering a new value prop
which could be interesting. The challenge is that I don't really understand by
what you mean by 'recommendations to complete my task'. Inherently, all I need
are reminders since I know what and how I want to accomplish my task. You
might want to provide examples so clarify the value prop.

~~~
gdhillon
Louhong, Thanks for the feedback. For example, lets say you have a tasks on
your calendar that say "meeting with customers in new york".. We identify that
your hometown is San Francisco based on your profile. So what we would do is
to not only remind you about that task but also offer to book a flight/hotel
or maybe a web-conference for that meeting.

Another example is that let's say you have a reminder about "Wife's birthday".
Again, instead of just a reminder we would make suggestions to buy
gifts/flowers or book a restaurant for dinner.

Now if the user decides to do one of our recommendations then they can
complete that from within our application as we are partnered with 3rd party
services such as Expedia, OpenTable etc.

Hope this clarifies, please feel free if you have more questions.

------
AznHisoka
there's so many to-do apps out there... but there's still room for good
players.. the problem is most apps don't even utilize what we know about
GTD/psychology in developing a framework that helps you get more done. They
just give you the tools and hope you figure it out yourself. They provide a
technical solution, when getting stuff done requires a more in depth
psychological one.

------
richf
It sounds interesting. My only concern is that the to-do list market is so
saturated that it might be hard to get traction.

~~~
gdhillon
Thanks Richf. We are hoping that our ability to help complete the task will
attract users. Most to-do list applications just sends a reminder and that's
where it stops. Here at Diglig we stay with the user until very end.

~~~
richf
It's very good competitive differentiation from the pack – hope the users see
the value.

~~~
gdhillon
Richf thanks for the encouragement.

------
ChrisNorstrom
Hmmmm. Interesting.

Nice sticky footer - I would move the Copyright notice to be on the same line
as the "about us / contact us / invite friends / blog" just left aligned, and
the links right aligned. That way your footer isn't so giant.

Because the header is down so low there is space above it which draws the eyes
up there. This makes the header conflict with the 3 steps content in the
middle of the page. You don't want your logo to stand out more than the
benefits and features of your website.

Speaking of logos, it's too big for your header and there is barely any space
around it, it looks like it has out grown the header. It's size is also
distracting.

The 3 steps need to be further edited down to less words that make more sense.
I'm not sure what step 2 means. Get recommendations on what? How to complete
my tasks? You need to be more specific. Step 3 is does not really belong. In
fact having 3 steps just complicates your process. Just make it all one step.

\- "Diglig brings together all your events and tasks from the sites you
already use, and gives you recommendations & links on how to complete them."
Replace your 3 steps with a video or screenshot of your web application and to
the right of it put that text with a signup button underneath.

~~~
gdhillon
Chris, Thank you for the great feedback.

------
gdhillon
Trying Click-able links:

<http://diglig.com>

<http://youtube.com/watch_popup?v=QquawVqesWs>

